# Füllstandsanzeige mit Logo 0BA6



## piffpaff (12 Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauch mal wieder eure Hilfe. Ich möchte mit einer Logo 0BA6 einen Füllstand eines Wassertanks anzeigen. Der Füllstandsensor ist wie folgt eingestellt: Füllstand 0% = 4mA und 100% = 20mA.
Wie kann ich mir diese Werte in der Logo Anzeigen lassen, und zwar so das sie auch stimmen. Natürlich verwende ich hierfür ein Logo Analog-Eingangsmodul. Irgend etwas wird auch auf dem Display angezeigt, aber ich bekomme nicht so hin das es mit der Anzeige auf dem Füllstandsensor übereinstimmt.

Außerdem soll bei einem Schwellwert von <80% ein Alarm generiert werden, der sich ab 83% Füllstand wieder Quittieren lässt.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, oder vieleicht sogar einen Schaltplan zukommen lassen?

Vilen Dank

Gruß

piffpaff


----------



## Sockenralf (12 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

hast du die Logo schon gekauft?
Wenn nicht --> http://www.vega.com/de/3511.htm

Ansonsten musst du den Meßwert "skalieren" (wie das bei der Logo geht weiß ih leider nicht), aber die Suche hier vielleicht 

Das andere Problem braucht einen "Schwellwertschalter" mit "Hysterese"


MfG


----------



## piffpaff (13 Oktober 2010)

Klar hab ich die Logo schon auf meinem Schreibtisch stehen, und mit der soll das ganze auch ans laufen kommen.

Das mit der Messwertskalierung ist ja genau mein Problem.

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Bitmanipulator (13 Oktober 2010)

Die Skalierung hängt von dem ab was Deine Anzeige anzeigen soll.
Es könnte zum einen die Menge oder Füllhöhe angezeigt werden.
Geometrie des Tanks? Im einfachsten Fall kannst Du einen Dreisatz drauf anwenden.


----------



## Verpolt (13 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

in der Logo-Hilfe gibts was




LG


----------



## lorenz2512 (14 Oktober 2010)

hallo,
hier mal ein Beispiel.


----------



## piffpaff (14 Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Hilfe,

jetzt hab ich es hin bekommen.


Gruß

piffpaff


----------

